# Menü in HTML einbinden?



## Virusbuster (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Hier ein Codeausschnitt welcher sich im body des HTML befindet
Dies ist ein dopdown-menü welches mittels css gesteuert wird.
Ist es möglich diesen Abschnitt in eine extra Datei zu packen und anschließen mit meiner  HTML zu verbinden? Möglichst ohne Frames und wenn ja wie? Wäre dankbar für eure Lösungsvorschläge.

MfG 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<div class="ebenemenue" >

				<ul id="Navigation">

    					<li><a href="#">LinkA</a>
					<ul>
       	 				<li><a href="#">Link1</a></li>
        				<li><a href="#">Link2</a></li>	
					<li><a href="#">Link3</a></li>
        				<li><a href="#">Link4</a></li>
					</ul>

    					<li><a href="#">LinkB</a>
      					<ul>
       	 				<li><a href="#">Link1</a></li>
        				<li><a href="#">Link2</a></li>	
					<li><a href="#">Link3</a></li>
        				<li><a href="#">Link4</a></li>
					</ul>

    					<li><a href="#">LinkB</a>
      					<ul>
       	 				<li><a href="#">Link1</a></li>
        				<li><a href="#">Link2</a></li>	
					<li><a href="#">Link3</a></li>
        				<li><a href="#">Link4</a></li>
					</ul>	

    					<li><a href="#">LinkD</a>
      					<ul>
       	 				<li><a href="#">Link1</a></li>
        				<li><a href="#">Link2</a></li>	
					<li><a href="#">Link3</a></li>
        				<li><a href="#">Link4</a></li>
					</ul>	
				</ul>

			</div>


----------



## Maik (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,

wenn dir PHP zur Verfügung steht, kannst du das Menü mittels der include()-Methode in das Hauptdokument laden.


----------



## Virusbuster (28. Februar 2008)

Jau danke ...daran hab ich auch gedacht.
Nur müsste ich nicht alles umprogrammieren? und alles als php speichern? oder geht das so einfach....habs zwar probiert, allerding ohne erfolg


----------



## Maik (29. Februar 2008)

Mit Hilfe einer ".htaccess"-Datei liesse sich festlegen, dass auf dem Webserver alle Dateien mit der Endung ".htm" und ".html" den PHP-Parser durchlaufen sollen, damit der enthaltene PHP-Code interpretiert / ausgeführt wird:


```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .htm .html
```
Diese Server-Konfigurationsdatei wird dann im Rootverzeichnis des Webservers abgelegt.

Ansonsten müsstest du alle Dokumente mit der Dateiendung ".php" versehen.


----------

